# Ice House Construction



## andyp7d2

Hey, I'm fairly new to the state of North Dakota but grew up Ice Fishing in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. I would like to build an ice house so I could spear pike. Reading through the reg book I seen where it said "While on the ice, any unoccupied structure used as a fish house shall be constructed of material that will allow it to float".. So does everybody round here build the frame out of wood and use metal sheeting for the walls... I hope this doesnt sound like a stupid question, it just seems to me that an ice house built out of OSB will sink. Just looking for ideas on materials. Thank you for the input.


----------



## dakotashooter2

I'm not sure how strongly the G&F enforces that regulation. I see a lot of steel trailer framed houses on the ice that are left for most of the season. I'm pretty sure they won't float. Personally I wouldn't use OSB for a fishouse. I kbow it's cheaper but they are more subject to the stresses of flex that a structure that never moves and tend to fall apart faster than plywood.

I prefer portables but if I ever build another one the walls will be 1" frame with 1" blueboard insulation sandwitched between 1/4" luan plywood or maybe with steel on one side (we used fiberglass panel on one side but that is pricey). This is how we built walls for a now defunct company I worked for and they held up very well, especially since we glued the plywood to the frame and insulation.


----------



## birddogin

if they have a foam insulation its usualy enough to keep it affloat, i recoverd one out of the ice last year that was steal construction with a spray foam insilation and it still floated also did one that was wood with that blue foam isnulation on a steel frame and it floated as well.


----------

